# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Lupanzula - London Consultations - March 24th, 2018

## Emorane Lupanzula, MD

Dr. Emorane Lupanzula will be in London on Saturday, March 24th, 2018 conducting personal one on one discussions with anyone seeking information regarding their hair loss and hair restoration options. 

Dr. Emorane Lupanzula has built a solid reputation for excellence in the FUE community in part due to his "doctor only" approach to patient care. 

Utilizing manual punches, microscopic inspection and refinement and a rare artistic sense, Dr. Lupanzula has the experience and artistic touch to deliver excellence results on a consistent basis. 

To have your own personal consultation with Dr. Lupanzula, email us at info@medikemos.com. You will receive your reservation confirmation information as well as the details regarding times available and the location.

----------


## Emorane Lupanzula, MD

> Dr. Emorane Lupanzula will be in London on Saturday, March 24th, 2018 conducting personal one on one discussions with anyone seeking information regarding their hair loss and hair restoration options. 
> 
> Dr. Emorane Lupanzula has built a solid reputation for excellence in the FUE community in part due to his "doctor only" approach to patient care. 
> 
> Utilizing manual punches, microscopic inspection and refinement and a rare artistic sense, Dr. Lupanzula has the experience and artistic touch to deliver excellence results on a consistent basis. 
> 
> To have your own personal consultation with Dr. Lupanzula, email us at info@medikemos.com. You will receive your reservation confirmation information as well as the details regarding times available and the location.


 We have a cancellation for this Saturday, March 24th. Please contact us at info@medikemos.com if you would like to take this opportunity to meet Dr. Lupanzula for a no obligation, personal consultation. 

www.fuehairdoctor.co.uk

----------

